

Cryptography for ULP Devices - SemiconductorR
http://semiengineering.com/cryptography-for-ulp-devices/

======
ColinWright
Title is wrong, you mean "ULP":

    
    
        U ltra
        L ow
        P ower
    

You have "UPL in the title.

Apart from that, this seems to be a useful article, listing lots of issues in
a single place. While it is light on detail, and seems to contain nothing new,
it is an interesting summary, and possibly a good starting point for people to
research further the many, many issues.

~~~
SemiconductorR
Fixed the typo--need more coffee :) Anyway, thanks for letting me know.

